# Made for my Granddaughter



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

It was so fun making these! The doll took a couple of days because of all the small work, the jacket was done yesterday and just needs some hand sewing finishing.

My granddaughter is almost 2 years old and she loves her baby dolls.


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

That doll is soooo cute (as is the jacket). Where do you find your patterns for the dolls?
I would love to have a go at one.


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

Than you.  I got this pattern at Joann's. It's a Burda pattern but if you look in the pattern books at the store almost all of them will have a section for crafts. Lots of dolls, teddy bears, etc.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What fabrics did you use on the doll?


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

The doll body is made out of the same fleece as the jacket, black fleece for the shoes.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute!! Looks very professional!


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

I really like the jacket. All the seams are encased which is nice since I don't have a serger and it's a very easy pattern. Fleece is good to work with, no unraveling. I have another yard or more of it that I'll make hats and scarfs for Christmas out of.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Very, very cute. It's very cute and looks warm. The doll has a personality too, very cute!!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it! Nicely done.


----------



## ybreiden (Nov 10, 2013)

How wonderful!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I'd had a grandma like you! For that matter, I wish my kids had a grandma like you!

So, I need to stock up on some patterns and fabrics so my {future} grandkids can have a grandma like you!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice! She is lucky & she will be warm on the inside & out.


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks all.  I'm making ALL Christmas gifts this year. The two boys are getting truck/car themed quilts for their beds as mama is decorating in that theme. The baby gets the jacket and doll and the oldest is getting a quilt and a hat with LONG ear flaps.

My daughters and daughter-in-law are getting hats and scarves and a pie plate with a fabric bowl holder and my son and other men are getting flannel beanies and scarves.


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

That hat with the flower is really beautiful. I love things that start out practical then have something special added. Inspiring post. I'm going to make my kitty that chair pad now  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Buggy, I really like the hat. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> Buggy, I really like the hat. Where did you find the pattern?


Second all of that.


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

Martha Stewart Woolen Beret. I made the rim larger and added the flower.

http://www.marthastewart.com/270781/woolen-beret


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

buggy said:


> Martha Stewart Woolen Beret. I made the rim larger and added the flower. http://www.marthastewart.com/270781/woolen-beret


Thanks, goin sit and watch the video tonight after I am done baking.


----------



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know why it says that the photo was moved or deleted. I haven't touched Photobucket since I did the hat picture. I can't edit the first post, as far as I can tell.


----------

